# Ever been disappointed in a game's ending?



## Zenxolu (Oct 24, 2016)

First time I played Fallout 4, went with the Brotherhood of Steel because I thought they were the same as in fallout 3. Oh how dreadfully wrong I was, Elder Maxson's nature just completely demolished my stance of the BoS. Ever since I beat the game, I've been wanting to restart the game and I have.


Elder Maxson is Xenophobic and Homicidal man. Fallout 3's elder Lyons was more in my favor!

According to the fallout Wiki


> But Elder Owyn Lyons had another priority, one he considered more important than his original directive or any orders received since; the protection of the innocent people of the Capital Wasteland. And so, Lyons sent word to his superiors that he would continue his search for technology when he was damned good and ready, and would not sacrifice the people who had come to rely on the bravery and strength of the Brotherhood of Steel.



This really impacted in good way, i mean if you have the technology and firepower for it why not save the people of the wastes?


Maxson on the other hand is the complete opposite and I despise the man's existence in the game. When I beat the game, I felt truly unsatisfied with my play through.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 24, 2016)

Dragon Age: Inquisition's ending (not including the Trespasser DLC epilogue) was possibly the most anti-climactic climax I've ever experienced. You spend the whole game gaining resources, gaining loyalty, making seemingly huge important choices, choosing certain powerful alliances over others, and yet none of the consequences from all your hard work actually make any difference for the final fight. What the heck. You could literally make your Inquisitor be the biggest arse in the world, and that wouldn't change the ending at all, save for perhaps some companions who'd leave. It feels like all the choices they had us make were just setting up for the next game in the series. That's all well and good, but for the love of heck, give us something more immediate that makes it all feel worthwhile. That's what made Dragon Age: Origins so good. You experienced the consequences of your choices. The decisions carrying over to the next game felt like a bonus, but not the _purpose_ of making those decisions.

I've heard Assassin's Creed Syndicate's ending is bad. Haven't finished the game yet but I guess we'll see.

I am wondering: do endings make or break a game for you guys?

I normally try not to let disappointing endings tarnish the overall experience of a game for me. If I enjoy the bulk of a game even with a bad ending, I'll still like the game. I still like DA:I and I've been enjoying Assassin's Creed Syndicate so far even though I'm prepared for a disappointing ending.


----------



## Zenxolu (Oct 25, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition's ending (not including the Trespasser DLC epilogue) was possibly the most anti-climactic climax I've ever experienced. You spend the whole game gaining resources, gaining loyalty, making seemingly huge important choices, choosing certain powerful alliances over others, and yet none of the consequences from all your hard work actually make any difference for the final fight. What the heck. You could literally make your Inquisitor be the biggest arse in the world, and that wouldn't change the ending at all, save for perhaps some companions who'd leave. It feels like all the choices they had us make were just setting up for the next game in the series. That's all well and good, but for the love of heck, give us something more immediate that makes it all feel worthwhile. That's what made Dragon Age: Origins so good. You experienced the consequences of your choices. The decisions carrying over to the next game felt like a bonus, but not the _purpose_ of making those decisions.
> 
> I've heard Assassin's Creed Syndicate's ending is bad. Haven't finished the game yet but I guess we'll see.
> 
> ...



This seems to be like a very quiet gimmick going on in the video game industry, take for example Fallout 3's Karma system. Good,Bad, or Neutral all of them had a consequence in some way. And if you stick by your nature the game follows up on it and decribes it in the ending.

I'm starting to suspect that developers are just getting too lazy.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

I remember being disappointed with the ending of _Luigi's Mansion_, now one of my favourite games of all time. When I first played it I thought that we would get to go inside the new mansion you get at the end, but nope. I like games that you can play over and over again, and I think that's the only thing that game lacked.


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest and Paper Mario Color Splash are the 2 I can think of at the immediate moment.

If a game has a bad ending it does leave a bad taste, but that alone won't make me dislike a game. I still love Color Splash and honestly the bad ending is the only major problem I have with it. Music is a much bigger factor for me and that alone can make or break a game personally.

And after typing this I just remembered Final Fantasy XIII-2's ending. That was completely awful lol


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 25, 2016)

Zenxolu said:


> This seems to be like a very quiet gimmick going on in the video game industry, take for example Fallout 3's Karma system. Good,Bad, or Neutral all of them had a consequence in some way. And if you stick by your nature the game follows up on it and decribes it in the ending.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that developers are just getting too lazy.



Fallout is one of those series that I've been meaning to play but haven't gotten around to it, so I can't compare. Dragon Age is made by BioWare, who are known for their immersive worlds and roleplaying, including morality and/or companion loyalty/disloyalty/romances etc. They're usually pretty darn good at not making it gimmicky. And it wasn't necessarily gimmicky in DA:I. The choices your character makes have a lot of impact on the fictional world and its history and lore, so the _next_ games will be impacted quite a bit by those choices, but they just do absolutely nothing for the in-game campaign, unlike the previous games. Like why did I just do all that if any choice would have brought me the same outcome. ?\_(ツ)_/? Yeah I guess it was a bit of a ball drop. But I'm still excited for the next game in the series.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 25, 2016)

lowkey tloz:twilight princess bc the boss fight at the end was the easiest but it's still my fav zelda game


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 26, 2016)

zero time dilemma, zero escape is my fav series of all time but the ending of the last game was just. bad.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2016)

I was a little disappointed in the Bioshock Infinite ending. It was REALLY confusing. It's hard to pull off those alternate dimensions stories without confusing your consumer in the process. The ending to Halo 4 wasn't good either.


----------



## Zenxolu (Oct 27, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I was a little disappointed in the Bioshock Infinite ending. It was REALLY confusing. It's hard to pull off those alternate dimensions stories without confusing your consumer in the process. The ending to Halo 4 wasn't good either.



Well I wouldn't know about Halo because i haven't played it, the only game I can speak for is Bioshock Infinite. The game really didn't feel like a bioshock game, i mean rapture was a pretty good setting for the previous games.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2016)

Skyrim's ending felt a bit lackluster to me. It's not the setting, nothing, just how easy it seemed to me to beat Alduin. 



Spoiler:  Idk if this counts as spoilers, it's just the setting to the fight but



The journey through Sovngarde, the setting of the final fight, is amazing.
Through a mystic fog that Alduin had created to make the Nords whom rest in Sovngarde feel uneasy and to make them lose their way.
You make your way through said fog to find yourself at the Hall of Valor, where the great and valiant heroes of Skyrim forever rest. There you meet the great Nordic heroes whom had originally sealed Alduin away in time using the Elder Scroll. You talk to them, you fight with them, and it _feels amazing..._ until you realize that..



The fight was incredibly lackluster. You've played through the game, you've gained a ton of good weaponry and armour, and you have a shout that can basically cripple dragons from using the one thing that makes them very powerful; flight, their ability to fly is chained and demolished by Dragonrend for a short period of time.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)

Mass Effect 3. All that buildup and it didn't matter in the end. It was so terrible BioWare felt the need to tweak it with a free patch...I'm currently replaying the series but I'm skeptical that even a patch can fix that massive trainwreck. Haven't played 3 since launch, so at least there's DLC I can go through. Left such a bad taste in my mouth I didn't want to touch the game again. Here's to hoping it's not as **** now...


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 28, 2016)

Yoshi's New Island had a sorry ending. While I did love the simplicity of the game (since I'm not that good at video games), the final boss was just dumb. The original Yoshi's Island had an awesome final boss fight; you had to throw big red eggs at the shadowy baby bowser while dodging rocks and listening to awesome music. Yoshi's New Island's final boss has sorry music and repetitive, easy to dodge attacks. When you beat Baby Bowser, this happens (and I quote), "Suddenly, warping through space and time, Bowser appears!" Then you fight big Bowser, which is practically the same fight, and the credits roll. You get Luigi back, the stork takes them to the parents, blah blah blah. What I did like about the ending was that it revealed the pipe that was helping you out through the journey to be Mario himself, which is confusing since you play with Baby Mario on your back through the entire game, but I find it pretty cool.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2016)

Disney Universe.
Why did my older brother even get me this?
Instead of getting a boss battle at the end like you would want since there's a villain, you have to hear the villain sing It's a Small World.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Zenxolu said:


> First time I played Fallout 4, went with the Brotherhood of Steel because I thought they were the same as in fallout 3. Oh how dreadfully wrong I was, Elder Maxson's nature just completely demolished my stance of the BoS. Ever since I beat the game, I've been wanting to restart the game and I have.
> 
> 
> Elder Maxson is Xenophobic and Homicidal man. Fallout 3's elder Lyons was more in my favor!
> ...



I mean, Elder Lyons was not what the true Brotherhood of Steel is. They ARE xenophobic, the FO3 BoS was a breakaway from what they truly were, that's why there was the BoS remnants.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 31, 2016)

This. On so many levels. I swear to god. I even decided to download a mod outside of the Citadel DLC to give me a proper freaking ending. Because all that work? From all 3 games and it didn't amount to anything. I wanted my happy freaking ending with Garrus!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 31, 2016)

PSMD's post-game ending. Horribly executed. I will avoid spoilers for those who haven't played the game/haven't gotten there yet. I mean, how could they think of such a great twist at the end yet rush it post-game -.-


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes! Every Legend of Zelda! Zelda why you no kids Link!? I get the one where they are siblings, but come on! Kiss your hero! :<


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 1, 2016)

A few times unfortunately. A recent example I can think of is Zero Time Dilemma. Without spoiling anything, the ending doesn't answer most of the questions that was brought up from past games in the series, and the whole game felt meh compared to VLR and 999. Explains why the recent announcement of Nonary Games didn't include ZTD.

Another one would be Mystic Messenger. I prefer the story be left ambiguous like the normal ends, the true ends feels... weird? Trying too hard to be a mystery game while shining mostly on its romance aspect.

Also, Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy. The ending felt rushed, since everything was explained at the last hour.

Coincidentally, all three examples I've mentioned used a new storytelling method/system that's new in the series/their games that didn't really work as well as they hoped. Really shows that the way you tell a story is important too.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 1, 2016)

for all that i love it to death,

dishonored had a pretty bad ending.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 1, 2016)

I was actually just posting in a Fire Emblem thread, and it got me to thinking about how I was kinda disappointed in Radiant Dawn's ending. Not that it was a bad ending or that it didn't tie everything up, but I think the way they tied certain things up was kinda lazy. Like, the explanations for certain events or certain characters' motivations were kinda similar? It's hard to explain without telling the story or spoiling things, but I'm hoping someone else who has played the game gets what I mean, lol.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 1, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> I was actually just posting in a Fire Emblem thread, and it got me to thinking about how I was kinda disappointed in Radiant Dawn's ending. Not that it was a bad ending or that it didn't tie everything up, but I think the way they tied certain things up was kinda lazy. Like, the explanations for certain events or certain characters' motivations were kinda similar? It's hard to explain without telling the story or spoiling things, but I'm hoping someone else who has played the game gets what I mean, lol.


As someone who has played it, I'm not entirely certain what you're referring to. Maybe shoot me a VM or PM if you don't want to spoil in the thread, because I'm curious. It might be something I dislike as well, but at the moment I can't think of anything glaring.

As for this thread, one that comes to mind is Mass Effect 3 like I saw someone else say earlier in the thread. Though to be fair, I heard about it online and then did my own research, and didn't actually end up bothering to get that far in the game myself. I'll have to think of others though.


----------



## ellarella (Nov 1, 2016)

the Mass Effect 3 ending was a pretty big letdown. i wasn't outrated like a lot of other people, but it stung a lot since i love the series a lot.

it was good fun to read about just how upset people were at that ending though. i must have read hundreds of pages of threads by angry people.


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*oh, many times. often with mario games the ending is really boring and anticlimatic, and in a lot of visual novels there are some very weak endings that just make you dissappointed ;;*


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 2, 2016)

Ar Tonelico: Melody of Elemia...Its been a while so I don't remember spot on details about my irritation, but I do remember feeling a bit like a balloon with the air being let out slowly at the end. Like...it wasn't awful...but I just felt like it should have been more.

As an aside, it wasn't an ending, but my disappointment when Aerith died in FF7 was epic scale. If we rewind back to young me, I used to always name the male half of a romance duo after the guy I liked and the female after myself. (Yes, it was sad. I don't dispute that.) Now, I used to be the girl that was always "One of the guys" or "Too cool to be considered female". (Yes, that was actually said to me.) My best friend, however, was pretty and bubbly and everyone liked her. Everyone. I named Tifa after her.


So naturally I die and the male named for my crush is left with the best friend character I am always passed up for RL.

I was so mad I restarted the game then and there. Named them all randomely and fumed about it for like 4 days. xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 2, 2016)

The Legendary Starfy, though excellent all around, I wasn't too fond of the ending. To be specific, Terrible Trio supposedly becoming a bunch of friendly folks. Come on, they made me fear the thing they represent! The rest of the ending is fine, but seriously, man! That's why I've proposed a fanfic continuation where they reveal that they've never actually changed after all.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

anything that just says: wow! you did it! great job! you are the best player ever!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i would also say one of gex's endings because it mocked you for wasting your life on it but it's pretty funny


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 12, 2016)

When you build the hospital in Happy Home Designer, you're not expecting to see the credits so soon, are you?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I was somewhat disappointed in the ending of Trauma Team. I don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't played it yet but I can't believe that after all of that and proving him innocent, he still isn't released from prison. I don't get it. Maybe he's serving time for escaping to help a patient?

Also, the end of Super Mario Sunshine. You go through all of that and the end... it's very... not exciting.


----------



## fenris (Nov 20, 2016)

Still disappointed that it's literally _impossible_ to save Josh in Until Dawn.  ._.

Doesn't stop me from enjoying the rest of the game, but that bit does leave kind of a bad taste in my mouth.  Dude didn't deserve to get off scot-free for what he did, but nobody deserves what happened to him.


----------



## Manson (Nov 21, 2016)

I was super disappointed in the ending of Professor Layton and the curious village, I liked all the puzzles and the story seemed good but the ending was just dumb. It didn't even seem to go with the theme of the game.


----------



## Solus (Nov 21, 2016)

Life is Strange's ending is really disappointing, imo.


----------



## piske (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes. They weren't games that I played, but rather Let's Plays that I watched. Both Firewatch and The Vanishing of Ethan Carter were disappointing. The story leading up was really engrossing and the endings just felt flat.


----------



## V-drift (Nov 22, 2016)

Back then, when i only had a PS1 and a Nintendo 64 game console, I used to play this one game on the PS1 which had a very nice soundtrack to listen to every now and then, and sometimes relaxing. While gameplay was a little bit weird at times however, getting this game 100% was annoying. And that is Croc. The first game of Croc, I'll say it. I like it. I enjoyed it. I adored the cute crocodile noises. But when you try to get the 100% and see the ending it shows, it is just not worth it. I rather only play for the level design, soundtrack, and cute croc noises. Other than that? Ending was pointless.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

Paper Mario sticker star 
It felt boring I passed it a 100% in 2 days and never played it back the ending was just so boring

Even though I love this game and for me the ending was not bad
I could see from other people that it will be a bit bland 
And that the legend of the Guardian game (the owl movie but as game and no you don't play as soren)


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2016)

I haven't actually beaten this game but reading about the ending in Phantasy Star II actually deterred me from finishing it.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

Fallout 4 (regardless of faction alliances) and Dragon Age Inquisition are ones I can definitely agree on. I honestly felt kind of cheated afterward, like, this is all they could come up with? Really? After hours upon hours - hundreds of hours depending on the kind of player you are - you get such a half-assed summary-type ending and it's just ughhhh - though imo in Fallout 4's case there was much more incentive to keep playing after beating it, so I can forgive Bethesda a little bit when it comes to not giving things a concrete stopping point. I mean, you COULD stop after the ending, but it just felt awkward. That's the biggest thing that gets to me - when an ending doesn't feel like an actual ending, and you turn off the game feeling like there's still more you should be doing (even if, at the time, there's no DLC or anything to occupy your time with).

Generally, if a game's ending makes me go "...that's it? SERIOUSLY THAT'S IT?" I just can't. Long-ass games with like 30-second endings. No. Do not want.

It's more common with the latest gen of RPGs in my experience. I love, love love RPGs but it seems like everyone's focus now is just "make it pretty" and the quality of the story/writing either goes steadily downhill or is pretty much nonexistent in the first place. I guess you can't even be disappointed in a game's ending if the game itself disappoints you too much for you to get that far.


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 28, 2016)

There was this one game I played, which I won't name here for obvious reasons, with an ending that basically infuriated me. The protagonist puts a band-aid on the problem and then dies. Now, I really have trouble dealing with character death in the first place, a lot of the time, if it's a character I was attached to. There's a reason I almost never play games with life-or-death stakes, but my friend was really sure I'd like this game. So to have my character, who I'd spent the whole game putting myself into the shoes of, DIE... was pretty distressing. And the worst part was that it wasn't like she sacrificed herself to ensure the world would be safe for the rest of foreseeable time. Like I said, it was just to put a band-aid on it. In other words things are back to pretty much exactly how they were a bit before the game started. Which made the whole storyline feel like a waste of time. Granted, the other characters had a lot of personal growth, and that was great, but killing my character still feels like a slap to the face.

I will second that the ending of Zero Time Dilemma... There was a certain huge mystery I only figured out because of extra letters in a certain anagram and then entering them into a textbox in a certain scene because I was stuck, rather than finding out the word through the... certain bad ending... because I was supposed to be able to get to that ending but wasn't... because I had forgotten about a particular scene providing the date (I think?) required to unlock it. (The fact that passwords are so easy to miss in that game is a problem imo. I resorted to looking up most of them because I couldn't tell if I was supposed to know them or not!) Anyway, uh, honestly, I think that even if I had discovered it the "right" way it wouldn't have made any more sense. The reveal just was way too out of the blue. I actually didn't mind the ending (idk I like cheese so sue me) but I was still reeling from those.


----------



## Tao (Nov 28, 2016)

Fable 2 had a pretty awful ending. The one where it just stands you there and tells you to 1-hit kill a guy, and if you don't kill the guy then Stephen Fry shoots him for you anyway (I can't remember what his character was actually called). I expect an RPG to finish with a boss fight, not a 1 shot kill joke. It essentially makes all the time invested into building up my character worthless if I was strong enough to defeat the final encounter from the very beginning.


Tomb Raider 2012's ending was pretty awful. I liked the game, but any game that ends solely with a QTE is a massive disappointment. Lot's of games do this, but Tomb Raider stood out more to me since I really liked the reboot otherwise, so it left a bitter taste for what I thought was otherwise a fantastic game.
It was also a bit fan servicey, shoehorning in the duel pistols thing out of nowhere as though it was some sort of origin to her using duel pistols (which sounds stupid really). They didn't have to do this and it felt out of place and forced, and especially with the sequel, it was pointless anyway since they've seemingly dropped the idea of the duel pistols anyway.


In the same vein as Tomb Raider, I disliked Halo 4's ending. Halo 4 was a bit of a disappointment anyway, but an FPS game to finish with QTE's? Like, really, what the hell? It would be like the final encounter in Street Fighter being a round of friggin' Tetris, it has no reason to be there.


And Final Fantasy XIII's ending was utterly disappointing...I was so sad that all the characters didn't get horribly killed at the end.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 28, 2016)

Recore.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Nov 28, 2016)

I have been quite disappointed in a video game ending before. One of which I recall was the ending to an older game my brother had called Spider-Man/X-Men: Arcade's Revenge. Basically the ending is this: you fight the main villain, only to notice that you didn't actually beat the main villain, and he manages to escape. Just to cap a difficult game.

I think he'd be really upset if he found out years ago, because I don't think he ever beat it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 28, 2016)

Kirby Triple Deluxe : Meta Knightmare returns

I believe the last battle was kinda easy and after fighting Galacta Knight nothing happens, you just won and that's it

It would been good to see something like the last boss from the principal story mode :/


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 29, 2016)

Transistor's ending will never not bother the heck out of me. so many people were moved by it, but it just made me really mad. worst ending.......... 

LISA the Joyful's vague ending disappointed me a bit. not tryna say it's bad... but... I dunno. I wanted more closure. instead, I just got a bunch of unanswered questions!!! OTL 

goodness, I'm sure I'm forgetting something. wish I could remember whatever it was.


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 30, 2016)

Zero Time Dilemma, the last game of the Zero Escape trilogy. Strangely, as the graphics "improved" and characters were given voice acting, I started liking the games less and less. The first game was amazing. The second game's story got a bit too convoluted for no reason other than to be too clever by half. And the third game... Just... Opened too many plot holes, too many last minute plot "twists" using mechanics that hadn't been mentioned until five minutes before, making the final result... Subpar? In the end, I wish more plot holes had been filled, and that the romance we were EXPLICITLY told would never happen... Didn't happen.

I will also admit to being disappointed by the secret endings for Star Ocean: The Last Hope. The ending itself made sense, but some of the secret endings were really terrible and made no sense.


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 3, 2017)

Red Dead Redemption.

God damn it, I remember when I first went and beat the storyline and thinking to myself "Ugh, why did I think this would work out!?" while screaming profanities at my Xbox 360.

I can't think of another game that has done that too me, I'm sure that another game title will pop into my head later on tonight though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 5, 2017)

Ending wise that comes to mind is Mass Effect 3's original (released) ending. There was so many things that happened in the final segment of the game that was just geniunely upsetting. I loved the other games, enjoyed making choices as Shepard, enjoyed getting into the lore and stuff but man if that ending didn't sour everything for it.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 5, 2017)

I didn't really like the ending for Life is Strange. It was very anti-climactic, especially if you choose the ending where you 



Spoiler



save Chloe over the town.


 Boo


----------



## Mayor Mom (Jan 6, 2017)

I know it is kind of meant to be a risk as part of the theme of the backstabby vampires and their politics...but some of the endings in Vampire the Masquerade:Bloodlines are SO infuriating. Like...I won't spoil, but you go through a LOT of crap in this game, and some of the endings (multiple possibilities) just make you feel so bummed. Not  because its a super sad ending, More because you are just so disappointed that that could be a thing. Some people liked that aspect though, so idk.

I think it's a bigger deal when you get one of those endings on your first playthrough.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> Ending wise that comes to mind is Mass Effect 3's original (released) ending. There was so many things that happened in the final segment of the game that was just geniunely upsetting. I loved the other games, enjoyed making choices as Shepard, enjoyed getting into the lore and stuff but man if that ending didn't sour everything for it.



I replayed the entire trilogy recently and felt ME3 was much better with all its DLC. Though even with the patched ending it still left a bad taste in my mouth. Wish BioWare would have just confirmed the indoctrination theory, it would have been way more interesting. Oh well, it was a good game up until that point.


----------



## Tobia (Jan 6, 2017)

Arize said:


> I didn't really like the ending for Life is Strange. It was very anti-climactic, especially if you choose the ending where you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed... wasn't fond of either endings of Life is Strange.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 7, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I replayed the entire trilogy recently and felt ME3 was much better with all its DLC. Though even with the patched ending it still left a bad taste in my mouth. Wish BioWare would have just confirmed the indoctrination theory, it would have been way more interesting. Oh well, it was a good game up until that point.



That indoctrination theory was the only thing that made the ending feel less awful, but even then I just never want to go back to the world of Mass Effect. Guess it helps that Andromeda looks ugly.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 7, 2017)

Tom said:


> That indoctrination theory was the only thing that made the ending feel less awful, but even then I just never want to go back to the world of Mass Effect. Guess it helps that Andromeda looks ugly.



Yeah I feel like it doesn't really have anymore stories to tell. Not very impressed by the gameplay trailers so far but I suspect I'll be buying it on launch day anyway. Just hope there's more enemies than giant robots.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone who has played Life is Strange sorta knows why the game is disappointing.


----------



## RapHaven (Jan 9, 2017)

My word, the ending of Pepsiman was terrible. That and the advertising. Here is a link to Pepsiman for the PS1: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C33Xo1hE9XE


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

Sleeping Dogs has a leveling system for ~both sides~ I tried really hard to stay on one side (not that there was ever any choice though) and only maxed out that side, but in the end it made no difference as there is only one ending.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2017)

MySims Agents' ending was definitely really underwhelming. Not that that was a masterpiece game, but it was good enough to deserve a real ending lol.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

Fallout4 overall story wise was disappointing but yeah the ending was...idk. I went with Railroad but it was still...eh.
Any game ending in "it was a time paradox/clones" type things make me mad.
I can't think of a specific game but there's been a few.
I guess Tales of the Abyss. Loved the whole game up to the end and was mostly just confused.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

Resident Evil 7.


----------



## easpa (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallout 3 when I first played it without DLC. I had so much fun with the rest of the game but the rubbish ending did leave a bit of a bad taste in my mouth at the time


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

God of War 3 when I first played it on PS3. I hate the plot twist in the end.


----------

